# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Cindy Beale's daughter to join

## tammyy2j

EastEnders will add another member to the Beale household this summer as Cindy's daughter turns up in Walford.

Cindy Junior will arrive on screen in August after deciding to spend the rest of her summer holiday on Albert Square. However, what the Beales don't know is that she has no intention of being sent back home to Devon when term starts.

Mimi Keene, whose previous credits include BBC One's Our Girl, has been cast in the role of Cindy Junior.

Show bosses have teased that Cindy Junior shares many similarities with her late mother, as she is not yet 15 and is already a magnet for trouble.

The schoolgirl relishes the attention that her bad behaviour brings, but deep down she is lonely. After spending time with her half-brother Peter (Ben Hardy) in Devon, she longs to be embraced by the family she should have grown up in.

Billed as "cheeky and hugely likeable", the mischievous teen has no fears or inhibitions and will shake up life for the Beales and the Square in general.

EastEnders' executive producer Lorraine Newman commented: "Mimi is an exciting addition to the show and a great actress as her previous work has shown. 

"Cindy's a minx, creating a great energy within the newly-reformed Beale clan. With Peter, Lucy, Bobby and Cindy to contend with, it'll be a lively household - Ian and Denise will certainly have their work cut out."

Long-time EastEnders fans will know that Cindy Beale died in childbirth, so Ian decided to name the baby Cindy in her honour. Cindy Junior, whose father is businessman Nick Holland, then went to live with her grandma and aunt in Devon.

Cindy Junior previously appeared on screen as a baby in 1998, and also made a brief appearance in 2007 with Eva Sayer playing the part.

----------

lizann (18-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

This is what she looks like

----------

JustJodi (13-08-2013), tammyy2j (18-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

i thought she was david wicks kid

----------


## Siobhan

> i thought she was david wicks kid


No.. Cindy had her in prison for the guy she met in Italy when she ran away with the kids

----------

JustJodi (13-08-2013), lizann (19-06-2013), tammyy2j (13-08-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> i thought she was david wicks kid


No.. Cindy had her in prison for the guy she met in Italy when she ran away with the kids

----------


## lizann

> No.. Cindy had her in prison for the guy she met in Italy when she ran away with the kids


oh i see that explains her look so 

maybe stephen will come back too at least ian saw him as a son don't think he will see cindy as his daughter and part of his family

----------


## lizann

> No.. Cindy had her in prison for the guy she met in Italy when she ran away with the kids


oh i see that explains her look so 

maybe stephen will come back too at least ian saw him as a son don't think he will see cindy as his daughter and part of his family

----------


## Kim

Don't think that Stephen would return after kidnapping Lucy. 

I'm surprised Cindy Jr isn't blonde - she's changed a lot since 2007 then!

When I first heard this I was thinking that Ian would end up taking her in as Gina had died. As that isn't the case, I can't see this being long term, although I think that the character has potential, so I hope I'm wrong. Ian's issue isn't with the fact that she isn't his I don't think, but that she'll end up turning her back like Stephen when it suits her.

----------


## Perdita

The Beale family receive a huge surprise on EastEnders next week as Cindy's daughter turns up in Walford unexpectedly.

As announced in June, Mimi Keene has been cast in the role of Cindy Junior, who has been tipped to shake up life for the Beales and the Square in general.

Cindy's first scene sees Ian, Denise and Peter arrive home to what looks like a break-in.

They all cautiously enter the house, but rather than a burglar, they find cheeky Cindy waiting for themâ¦


Ian and Peter are stunned to see Cindy Jnr.
Â© BBC
Ian and Peter are stunned to see Cindy Jnr.


Cindy has broken in and made herself at home.
Â© BBC
Cindy has broken in and made herself at home.

EastEnders airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 20 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## sarah c

And who did she inherit the dark hair and eyes from???.....

----------


## Siobhan

> And who did she inherit the dark hair and eyes from???.....


Her Italian dad

----------


## Siobhan

> And who did she inherit the dark hair and eyes from???.....


Her Italian dad

----------

sarah c (17-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she suppose to be pregnant by Liam?

----------


## sarah c

> Is she suppose to be pregnant by Liam?


I didn't think they actually slept together?

----------


## sarah c

...

----------


## thestud2k7

EASTENDERS’ Lucy Beale is to be killed off in one of the soap’s biggest ever whodunnits.

The 20-year-old will be murdered at Easter — just a month before ITV rival Corrie stages a bloodbath with Tina McIntyre’s slaughter.

BBC bosses want the mystery plot to be bigger than 2001’s “Who shot Phil Mitchell?” cliffhanger that gripped the nation, and have scheduled it to run until the show’s 30th anniversary — next February.

Lucy’s death will mark the start of a dark new chapter for dad Ian Beale — whose family has been in Walford since EastEnders’ launch in 1985 — and give actor Adam Woodyatt a “chance to shine”. 

An insider said: “It’s been so cleverly plotted that it isn’t a typical whodunnit.

“It’s going to be raw, emotional and gritty.

“It will see her dad Ian start to question how well he really knew his daughter as secrets spill out after her death.

“But one Walford resident has a very dark secret about it — and viewers will be left guessing for the rest of the year.”

source: the sun

Twin Lucy has been played by four actresses since mum Cindy gave birth to her in 1993.

Hetti Bywater, 19, has played the role since 2012.

Corrie’s Tina, actress Michelle Keegan, will be bumped off weeks later — although viewers will see the killer. Bosses are filming five endings.

source: the sun

----------


## Dazzle

Would you mind not putting spoilers in thread titles, stud?  I try to avoid them wherever possible  :Smile: 

Saying that, I probably couldn't have escaped spoilers for this storyline anyway, as it's obviously going to be very big.  

I won't miss Hetti Bywater - I always felt she was miscast as Lucy Beale and hoped she'd be axed soon.  Exciting stuff!

----------


## kayuqtuq

Hurrah!

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders is preparing to kill off one of its long-running characters.

Lucy Beale will bow out of the BBC soap in spring, spelling the start of a dark new chapter for the Beale family.

Executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins previously hinted that a story to "shock and hopefully make the nation weep" would arrive around Easter time and continue up to the 30-year anniversary in February 2015.

"It will give Adam Woodyatt (Ian Beale), who's a brilliant actor and a lovely man, a big chance to shine," he added.

Hetti Bywater as Lucy Beale in EastEnders
Â© BBC

Lucy has appeared on and off of the Square since December 1993 and has been portrayed by several actresses, notably Melissa Suffield between 2004 and 2010, and Hetti Bywater from 2012 to present.

The storyline has been plotted so that it isn't a typical "whodunnit", as only a handful of people know what truly resulted in Lucy's death.

A show statement teased: "Ian will start to question how well he really knew his daughter, as secrets spill out after her death. But one Walford resident has a very dark secret about what really happened the night Lucy died - and viewers will be left guessing for the rest of the year... What killed Lucy Beale?"

----------

tammyy2j (21-02-2014)

----------


## thestud2k7

> Would you mind not putting spoilers in thread titles, stud?  I try to avoid them wherever possible 
> 
> Saying that, I probably couldn't have escaped spoilers for this storyline anyway, as it's obviously going to be very big.  
> 
> I won't miss Hetti Bywater - I always felt she was miscast as Lucy Beale and hoped she'd be axed soon.  Exciting stuff!


Sorry I knew i forgot something

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Lucy's murder in Cindy Jnr's thread?

----------


## Perdita

> Why is Lucy's murder in Cindy Jnr's thread?


Was what I got under Search ... guess she is Cindy Beale's daughter ...

----------


## Perdita

> Why is Lucy's murder in Cindy Jnr's thread?


Was what I got under Search ... guess she is Cindy Beale's daughter ...

----------


## thestud2k7

i started an new thread someone moved it

----------


## tammyy2j

> Was what I got under Search ... guess she is Cindy Beale's daughter ...


http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...354-Lucy-Beale

----------

Perdita (24-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Cindy Williams will decide to move back to Devon next week after clashing with Ian and Jane Beale over her daughter Beth.

Upcoming episodes will see Cindy (Mimi Keene) drop a huge bombshell on Ian and Jane regarding Beth, and they will struggle to reach an agreement over the youngster's future next week. 

As things remain tense at the Beales' following Cindy's ultimatum, Cindy decides to confide in Liam Butcher. However, Liam grows worried about Cindy and the decisions she is making, so he later decides to tell Jane about Cindy's intentions to leave.

Following the conversation with Liam, Jane is shocked to discover that Cindy is planning to escape Walford and move back to Devon.

As Good Friday approaches, Ian and Jane do their best to remember Lucy but their efforts are thwarted when an angry Cindy lashes out by accusing them of using Beth to replace Lucy. 

With Cindy preparing to leave for Devon, Ian decides to open up to her, but will he be able to change her mind?

----------


## tammyy2j

Has she left as Martin staying in her room?

----------


## lizann

> Has she left as Martin staying in her room?


 working at beales tonight

----------


## lizann

> Has she left as Martin staying in her room?


 working at beales tonight

----------

tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> working at beales tonight


Really I must have missed her appearance so is she bunking in with Bobby and Beth so

----------


## tammyy2j

Cindy Williams will give Jane and Ian Beale an ultimatum next week after she changes her mind about letting them adopt her daughter Beth.

As Cindy (Mimi Keene) becomes increasingly unsure over Beth's future, she decides to come clean when Carol Jackson encourages her to make a decision.

However, when a worried Jane breaks the news to Ian about Cindy's change of heart, he is furious and a huge argument ensues.

Annoyed at Ian's tough approach, Jane goes after Cindy but fails to find her. Later, when she returns to the Beales' home, she is surprised to find Ian and Bobby sitting on the sofa, adamant that Beth will be part of their family no matter what.

As the day of the Beales' visit from the social worker arrives, the tension reaches an all-time high as Ian and Jane remain on tenterhooks.

With Cindy at a breaking point, it doesn't take long for her to crumble and come clean about her feelings as she admits that she wants to be as far away from Beth as possible. 


Cindy's world starts to spiral when the social worker reminds her that Jane and Ian can offer a stable home for Beth and that is the priority.

However, knowing she needs to take action before it is too late, Cindy turns the situation around and delivers Jane and Ian an ultimatum.

Jane and Ian are left reeling in the wake of Cindy's ultimatum, but will they be able to stop her from taking drastic action?

----------

lizann (26-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders aired another shock cliffhanger on Monday evening (August 17) as Cindy Williams left the show with a bang.

The troublesome teen character said her goodbyes to Albert Square with her love interest Liam Butcher, but not before she had one last surprise for her family.


Cindy agreed to go with Liam after he decided to move to Germany to live with his father Ricky permanently.

Throwing a final spanner in the works for the Beales before she went, Cindy sent a video message to Bobby revealing that he killed his half-sister Lucy - something that Ian and Jane have been desperate to keep from him.

Sharon Mitchell was first to stumble across the email by chance, letting her into the Square's biggest secret for the first time and leaving fans to wonder whether she will now join the ongoing cover-up.


Monday's episode marked the end for Cindy's character as young actress Mimi Keene has bowed out from the role after two years.

Fans knew that James Forde would be leaving as Liam, but Cindy's exit was kept under wraps in the run-up to transmission.

An EastEnders spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We can confirm Mimi has left EastEnders. We wish her all the best for the future."

----------

lizann (18-08-2015), maidmarian (17-08-2015)

----------

